# I have a question for all the pregnant teens:]



## beckahdee

Hello all, ive been reading on this site for a couple days now and im 18 years old. Im wondering if any of your pregnancies were planned even being a teenager?

thanksss:)


----------



## lovelylaura

yes mine was im 19 :) hi x


----------



## bumpy_j

quite a few people on this board had planned to get pregnant - mine was a happy little accident though :flower:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Mine was partially a planned pregnancy. We weretalking about tying then out just happened. Lol


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Mine was planed and im 18


----------



## holly2234

Mine was planned. Im also 18


----------



## emmylou92

my little girly was planned:)


----------



## BrEeZeY

i have a son that is 16 months and i was 18 when i got pregnant, he wasnt planned....

im now 20 and happily married and expecting our 2nd, and he was planned.... 

:) loooove my kiddos


----------



## we can't wait

This thread may be closed because the have a rule about posting if you are TTC. But I'm not sure, since everyone here is already pregnant? 
Anyways-- my fiancé and I conceived our little miracle when I was 19. I'm proud to say my baby was planned. I'm now 20 & my OH is 21. 
Good luck :flower:


----------



## JWandBump

*Mine was a suprise lol a very good one tho  x*


----------



## vinteenage

we can't wait said:


> This thread may be closed because the have a rule about posting if you are TTC. But I'm not sure, since everyone here is already pregnant?
> Anyways-- my fiancé and I conceived our little miracle when I was 19. I'm proud to say my baby was planned. I'm now 20 & my OH is 21.
> Good luck :flower:

Its only if you're under 18 and TTC, no one here has posted yet that they were under 18 and TTC.


----------



## Char.due.jan

My LO wasn't planned, but he's now very much wanted and I can't wait for him to be here!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

My second was most certainly planned, I had just turned 19 when I conceived. 

xoxox


----------



## LittleBoo

we can't wait said:


> This thread may be closed because the have a rule about posting if you are TTC. But I'm not sure, since everyone here is already pregnant?
> Anyways-- my fiancé and I conceived our little miracle when I was 19. I'm proud to say my baby was planned. I'm now 20 & my OH is 21.
> Good luck :flower:

Don't think she needs to worry, she's over 18 and I think the rule is no discussions of under 18's TTC :)



Our new arrival was planned, I've only just turned 19. Alot of people would say why, you're young? Well to put it bluntly, I have a son already, he's my world (wasn't planned, fell pregnant at 16) and I love being a mum!


----------



## krys

I was on birth control, definitely not planned! I'm sooo happy it happened though :)


----------



## lb

We were NTNP, so our little girl is a pleasant surprise :)


----------



## xforuiholdonx

She was planned :)


----------



## bumpy_j

Qs for people who planned their pregnancy - what was it that made you want a baby at our age? Just want to start a bit of a discussion going as I never even thought I was ever going to have kids, just lots of cats haha. I wish I could turn around to little Joel and tell him he wasn't an accident haha :( :flower:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

my Daughter was very much not planned
But very happy it all happened how it did!


----------



## MummaStar

Nah i got pregnant when i just turned 18. Bella was a surprise.
Weird to think of life without her now <3


----------



## Emily louise

Mine was a little accident but over the moon to expect my little baby x


----------



## MissMummy2Be

bumpy_j said:


> Qs for people who planned their pregnancy - what was it that made you want a baby at our age? Just want to start a bit of a discussion going as I never even thought I was ever going to have kids, just lots of cats haha. I wish I could turn around to little Joel and tell him he wasn't an accident haha :( :flower:

Hey i have wanted a baby for as long as i can remember :happydance: but i didnt want a baby with just anyone and when i met my bf we just hit it off strait away and got along perfectly 3 years later here we are we had been talking about it for months and agreed we both wanted this so we started TTC. when ppl ask me why i want kids so young i just kinda look at them and say i wanna be able to run after my kids and have all the energy you have when your our age to play games with them and give them the best life i can i love my life and my mum was 19 when she had me :dance:


----------



## LauraJoanne

hey, im wtt too. im really wanna start now though. i just wanna be a mammy soo bad. i think 18 onwards and age dont matter its if your ready. *btw ur tickers *on ur signature, are in html format, thats why they dont work. if you go back to the site and make them get then in bb format and then they will work. im laura and i have just turned 20 btw. xx


----------



## bumpy_j

MissMummy2Be said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> Qs for people who planned their pregnancy - what was it that made you want a baby at our age? Just want to start a bit of a discussion going as I never even thought I was ever going to have kids, just lots of cats haha. I wish I could turn around to little Joel and tell him he wasn't an accident haha :( :flower:
> 
> Hey i have wanted a baby for as long as i can remember :happydance: but i didnt want a baby with just anyone and when i met my bf we just hit it off strait away and got along perfectly 3 years later here we are we had been talking about it for months and agreed we both wanted this so we started TTC. when ppl ask me why i want kids so young i just kinda look at them and say i wanna be able to run after my kids and have all the energy you have when your our age to play games with them and give them the best life i can i love my life and my mum was 19 when she had me :dance:Click to expand...

awh that's so nice to read aha, glad you're having the LO you've always wanted!


----------



## kimmy04

Ours was not planned but very much welcomed as I am 20 and OH is 22 and we plan on getting married :)


----------



## cammy

My pregnancy was not planned, but I wouldnt take it back for anything. I love my little man and can't wait to meet him :)


----------



## Burchy314

My pregnancy was planned. I was 17, had her at 18. I wanted to be a mom young like the other girl said I want the energy to be able run around with them. Also I feel as though I will be able to relate to her better. My mom was almost 30 when she had me and we only got close after a got pregnant because of the support. Me and my OH had been together offically for a year and a half when I got pregnant but if we counted all the talking we did an the few on and off times we dated it would have been like 4 years. I have alway wanted to be a mom since I was like in 6th grade and now that I have her I love it even more and wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## amy123xx

our little one wasnt really planned although we knew exactly what we were doing when we did it and spoke about it previously, never ever thought we would end up getting pregnant. It is the best thing thats happend though :D soo happy and cannot wait until August <3 xx


----------



## amygwen

Mine wasn't planned but wasn't expected. I had a miscarriage a year before and was pretty depressed having 'replacement baby feelings' so we didn't care if we got pregnant again. Although when I found out I was pregnant I was absolutely heartbroken because I really didn't want to be, but it turned out to be a happy ending anyways!


----------



## MommaBear90

I was 19 when I found out I was pregnant (end of November) and turned 20 at the beginning of December. OH and I were talking about getting pregnant as I wasn't on birth control at that time. We decided the time wasn't right and that I should go back on birth control just in case. I was going to wait till after my next period... I kept thinking I was getting it as I was having lower back pain, ache-y boobs, and mood swings... never got it. Asked OH if he thought I was pregnant and he said he didn't think so. The next day I tested and BFP lol. So we were unprotected and talking about the very real possibility but were planning on preventing. Now though we couldn't be happier. We both love our little Baby Bear even though we probably could have waited. 
We had discussed getting pregnant because my body was just telling me it was what I should do. I had thoughts and dreams about being a mommy but logic told me the time wasn't right. 
I think a big reason couples wait to have children is because its a lot easier (in most cases) to provide for a baby without struggling if both parents have been through schooling and have jobs and a house and whatnot. Young parents either give up on school or it becomes 2nd priority to being a mommy. But there are 18-25 year olds who are completely capable of providing for a baby anyway. 
Teen pregnancy also has a bad rap. Not that all teen moms are horrible (...thanks MTV) because many are just as good, if not better, than women in their 30's. But it is a sad reality that teenagers are seeing babies as a "trend" and thinking its going to be like bringing home a puppy. Then when they realize how much WORK it really is the one who suffers is that poor baby.


----------



## lizardbreath

I got pregnant with my daughter at 18 and she was a Surprise 
and I got pregnant with this baby at 20 and he or she was a BIG surprise but both happy and loved surprises none the less


----------



## anbell262

im about 5 weeks pregnant and I'm scared to death at the age of 16. this was definitely unplanned and not expected. the man of my dreams walked out the door the minute i found out..... this isn't fair but i will get through it..... haven't told my parents yet and i don't plan to until im ready


----------



## xforuiholdonx

anbell262: You'll realize soon sweety, that he wasnt the man of your dreams, because if he was, he wouldnt have walked out on his child. At sixteen, its a very real, very scary thing. Its an adjustment, but a well worthy on. Your parents need to know soon as theyll the ones getting the insurance statements in the mail, if you go to the doctor, and even if they may be disappointed at first, theyll be there to support you, even without FOB, You CAN DO THIS. We never getting anything thrown our way we cant deal.


----------



## first_time_ma

well mine wasnt planned but is not regreted either


----------



## YoungMummy08

both mine where planned i had my 1st son at 18 im now 21 & pregnant with my 2nd


----------



## youngmummytob

hey i am 18 and 6wks pregnant, i am 19 in may, my OH is 22, 23 this year, our baby war kinda pland. We were in the middle of planin and 1 day i had a fellin to take a test and it came bk tht i was pregnant, x x x


----------



## beckahdee

Yeh im turning 19 in june and my oh is turning 19 in november. and we decided were gonna ttc only my second cycle but od is soon. 

I was just curious. 
cuz i know im still young and everyone says i still have my life ahead of me. but i cant wait to be someones mom. and i know i can be the greatest mom i can be. and i cant wait till i get a BFP i find it so exciting.


----------



## YoungMummy08

beckahdee said:


> Yeh im turning 19 in june and my oh is turning 19 in november. and we decided were gonna ttc only my second cycle but od is soon.
> 
> I was just curious.
> cuz i know im still young and everyone says i still have my life ahead of me. but i cant wait to be someones mom. and i know i can be the greatest mom i can be. and i cant wait till i get a BFP i find it so exciting.

Good luck hunny, age does not define how great a parent you are, you do... my mum said she always knew i would be a young mum i just loved looking after kids to much... you can have kids & still have your life people think having a baby stops your life yes it makes it harder but its possible happy ttcing x


----------



## naomii

mine was a verry happy accident waiting to happen :winkwink:


----------



## Julymom2be

I'm 17 and going to be 18 when LO is born. He/she was not planned but me and my OH don't say it was a mistake or accident. Our LO is a blessing to us and we wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## taken4lifex3

Mine just wasnt prevented...but im not complainin <3 i love my baby so much already :)


----------



## missZOEEx

My baby wasnt completely planned. we'd talked about trying to concieve.. and then i found out i was pregnant. i have no regrets though. <33.


----------



## Mum_of_2_19

Yes both m9 were planned at 16 and 17 n wouldnt change it.


----------



## vaniilla

I was 19 when we started ttc and 20 when lo was born, he was very much planned :flower:


----------



## lily123

Neither of my pregnancies were planned - in the slightest!
I wanted to be married and have a decent career before i had a baby. After i lost Kylan in 2008 i did NOT want to be pregnant again because i was convinced i'd lose my baby again. I was devastated when i fell pregnant with Esmee but now i wouldn't change it for the world.
x


----------



## hurryupsept

JJ was soooo not planned, but i wouldnt change him for the world :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMay

A wonderful accident for me.


----------



## 18singlemom2b

my daughter was planned, unfortunatly FOB turned out to be a liar and a dead beat in the end, running when the realness of it all hit him

but i'm still very happy even though things have turned out different than i expected :)


----------



## Mellie1988

DD was a surprise, but not a complete surprise IYKWIM, I knew in my head that I would be pregnant sooner or later, and so did OH...I guess we was NTNP? Anyway that was when I was 18.....DS was planned when I was 20 :) 

x


----------



## chichestermum

Our little one was partially planned, we were thinking about me coming off birth control and decided we would the xmas after my 18th bday, instead i got pregnant on my 18th birthday, so she was planned, just a little eager :D


----------



## x__amour

I was 18, 19 when LO was born. We were NTNP. Changed my mind and decided to wait a few years but it was too late. I don't regret anything though. :flower:


----------



## amna_

Mine wasn't planned.


----------



## bellexx

mine was a HUGE shock and i don't have a partner either. i'm so jealous of all these girls in loving relationships :(


----------



## Bambino18

Mine was planned following a miscarriage, my first pregnancy wasn't. But i managed to fall within about 10 days of my loss x


----------



## thehallowtree

Ours wasn't planned but I've always wanted to be a mum, so its a happy surprise :]


----------



## confusedmommy

shocking but very loved surprise


----------



## Becksher

I am 20 and NTNP and I was wondering if everyone's parents knew that you were planning/not preventing? Mine don't as I know that they would be very disappointed as they want me to be career driven.


----------



## aob1013

Mine was not.


----------



## Burchy314

Becksher said:


> I am 20 and NTNP and I was wondering if everyone's parents knew that you were planning/not preventing? Mine don't as I know that they would be very disappointed as they want me to be career driven.

I was NTNP/planned haha it is kinda confusing, but my parents didn't know. I don't even think they knew I wasn't a virgin.


----------



## newmommy23

not Molly. Love her but uh HUGE SURPRISE.


----------



## newmommy23

bellexx said:


> mine was a HUGE shock and i don't have a partner either. i'm so jealous of all these girls in loving relationships :(

Not to be Debbie Downer but a lot of guys book after the baby is born. Like Molly's dad. We were together for 4 years and he just left. Sucks. Girls mature a lot faster! Hang in there dear!


----------



## Leah_xx

}{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{NTNP but we got Gracelynn and I love Gracelynn so much.
Wouldnt change being a mom for the world[]
Sorry gracelynn wanted to put her two sense in
''


----------



## excitedmumtob

Im 20(will be 21 when baba arrives) and OH 23 and our's was planned :)


----------



## OhSoNinjaa

I'm 16 So It Was Clearly Unplanned & A Shock But Were Not Sad About It :D


----------



## MyVeryFirst

I'm 18 got pregnant about 2 months before my 18th birthday! My little man wasn't exactly planned. We weren't trying to get pregnant, and we weren't trying to prevent it. Although we did both want me to be! lol But we are deff happy, and we are excited and so are my family, and friends :]


----------



## YoungMummi17

Definitely not planned, but im not regretting anything. i'm 11 weeks now & so excited


----------



## LylasMummyy

Not plannedd, but I don't regret a thing & i'm sososo happy about having my little Lyla & being pregnant again! it's the most amazing thing in the world. Even though baba number 2's not here yet, I love them both to bits :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## Rachyroux

It maybe sounds irresponsible, but Me and my boyfriend, from day once (after both getting checked out for STIs etc, -all clean) never used protection, we weren't trying but we weren't preventing.
I was 18 when we met and we were in love from the start, almost exactly a year to our anniversary of meeting I fell pregnant, I have PCOS so was told it might never happen, or I might need some treatment to get pregnant.
So even though bf (like most guys) freaked out at the start, we're both now so thrilled and excited :) xx


----------



## heather92

One in ten girls who go into my high school as freshmen have at least one baby by the time their class graduates, whether they drop out or not. I'm friends with a lot of teen moms in this area, and I do know two who planned their pregnancies. They're both wonderful moms, going to college, and are fortunate enough to still be with their FOB (one is married and one is engaged). A lot of people who don't live in this town think they're crazy, but it was a life decision they made and I support their choice... 

Also, my history professor got his PhD a few weeks ago, and he was a teen dad (17) who took complete responsibility for his child from day one. So being a teen parent does NOT mean we can't succeed! :D


----------



## Steph4Lee

I did, me and my hubby had been together 3 and half years when we decided to try for a baby, we loved each other and new we wanted to spend the rest of our lives together! I was 18 when I fell pregnant and I had my son 2 months before my 19th birthday, we got married in August 10! Celebrated my little boys first birthday in Feb, and we are now 11 weeks with baby number 2, weve now been together 5 years. Got gorgeous little boy, bump, and our dogs, and all the family support possible, Im 20 next month. and I dont regret a single thing ive done! Im lucky though things worked out the way they did, its not always the same for everyone.

But in short our son was 100% planned, baby number 2 I fell on the pill , but we are still excited as ever!


----------

